# Vibe seaghost 110 or yellowfin 100???



## TMeadows45 (Jan 22, 2018)

I’m torn between the two. They both have numerous pro’s and I believe I would be happy with either one but can’t decide which one has the edge. I love the built in hatch on the 110 as well as the extra foot in length for tracking/stability. But then, i also like that the yellowfin is a foot shorter for a simpler and more sleek design that’s lighter to carry and easier to stow in my truck bed. Anyone have experience with these two kayaks??


----------



## Dreamer69 (Jan 23, 2018)

I was having the same issue and I posted on the Vibe facebook forum my question. I think it just depends on what kind of fishing waters you plan to go to. Me personally plan to get SG 110 as from the reviews and feedback it is just a better kayak as far as fishing creeks and rivers that I plan to fish. But I have seen some yellowfins that are out there also. Good luck and happy kayaking.


----------



## TMeadows45 (Jan 23, 2018)

Dreamer69 said:


> I was having the same issue and I posted on the Vibe facebook forum my question. I think it just depends on what kind of fishing waters you plan to go to. Me personally plan to get SG 110 as from the reviews and feedback it is just a better kayak as far as fishing creeks and rivers that I plan to fish. But I have seen some yellowfins that are out there also. Good luck and happy kayaking.



Thanks for the reply and I think I may go with the 110 for that reason also. It just seems like a nicer kayak. I will post an update if I purchase one


----------



## sasmojoe (Jan 23, 2018)

I bought the yellowfin last year for fishing the upper chattahoochee. It fishes well and tracks good. I wanted a shorter Kayak so I could make quicker turns, mainly for dodging rocks in the water. It's light and easy to carry down rough landings. Also a good price.


----------



## Coenen (Jan 23, 2018)

Buy the one best suited to the water you expect to fish most frequently. If you're going to be tackling lakes and open water, fishing year round, the 110 is probably the better option. It's better equipped to mount all of the bells and whistles you'll want if you're going to be fishing a lot. If you're pond hopping or will be on smaller flowing water where maneuverability is at a premium, the Yellow Fin might be a better look.

If you haven't already, maybe take a trip to the Vibe Shop / HQ in Kennesaw. You'll be able to have a close up look at both.

I've got an SG130, been using it on Lanier for a bit over a year, and couldn't be happier. Maybe I'm missing something that the Hobie / Jackson / FeelFree / [insert more expensive 'yak] crowd have up on me, but the fish don't seem to care, and ignorance(as the saying goes) is bliss.


----------



## dank1296 (Jan 23, 2018)

Take a look at Crescent Kayaks in Carrollton they have a new line of fishing kayaks coming in March


----------



## TMeadows45 (Jan 24, 2018)

Well, I went with a slightly used seaghost 110. Got it for about as much as I would’ve payed for a new yellowfin so that kinda swayed my decision to go ahead and take a chance with the seaghost. Can’t wait to take it out!


----------



## Teh Wicked (Jan 25, 2018)

cant go wrong with a Sea Ghost...My mom has the 110 and loves it. I got a 130 and the only thing I would replace it with, would be a Hobie with pedal drive.


----------



## ccbiggz (Jan 27, 2018)

I've got a Sea Ghost 130 and I love it. You are going to be very happy with your purchase.



TMeadows45 said:


> Well, I went with a slightly used seaghost 110. Got it for about as much as I would’ve payed for a new yellowfin so that kinda swayed my decision to go ahead and take a chance with the seaghost. Can’t wait to take it out!


----------

